# K7 Space station extras?



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Does this box art picture from their blog hint that Round 2 will be including a mini Klingon ship like the Enterprise that came with the AMT original?

http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/jh-mk-blog32.jpg

Regards,
MattL


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked, but Jamie has not answered yet. It would be nice.

I suppose they could always include the Johnny Lightning mini Enterprise and D-7.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish they would include properly scaled ships with this re-release. The original kit had an Enterprise way too small and badly formed.

.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - so let me ask since this thread was started. I have a boxed K-7 station and I would like to start building it. Now the problem I have is this! The kit is missing one of it's three domes. Does anyone happen to have an extra or an old kit I could get without having to wait until Round 2 gets them to us? :freak: Plus I just don't want to buy a full kit just to replace this small part. Just thought I'd ask!:drunk:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, I have never had this kit but if you have one to copy, why not case a replacement one yourself?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Does anyone happen to have an extra or an old kit I could get without having to wait until Round 2 gets them to us?


I have some K7 station parts, loose in a box. What specifically are you looking for? "One of the three domes", is that one of the clear cones on top, or one of the clam-shell halves, for the arms?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Or is it the center dome?:wave:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I have an extra kit but it doesn't have the miniature Enterprise. If anyone is interested, you could pm me.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

rossjr said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, I have never had this kit but if you have one to copy, why not case a replacement one yourself?


If he means one of the transparent cone-like structures, they're molded in clear styrene with fine surface detail. I think duplicating that part would be beyond the capabilities of the average modeler, unless you happen to have your own injection-molding machine in the basement.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I found two of the small clear cones, and two bottoms, of the outer disks. If you want 'em, you can have 'em.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Any mention on when the K-7 re-release will be out?

Sean


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

they like to speak in quarters. What the "quarters" mean is anybody's guess.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

First quarter (of the year), January 1through March 31. Second quarter, April 1 through June 30, etc. Gives them wiggle room in case there are issues with the product.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd like to know if there are more decals included than what the illustration seems to show--isn't there a large K-7 for the main structure? Regardless of the kit's inaccuracies (and there's no way I'm displaying it with that horrendous little Enterprise) you can get it at least a bit closer to what's seen on screen with the right paint job and decals.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

jbond said:


> --isn't there a large K-7 for the main structure?


Doesn't seem like it
http://ds9.trekcore.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=57&page=10
http://drexfiles.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/k7_uneasytruce_r08.jpg
still I personally believe there will be other decals if this r2 photo is any indication
http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/jh-mk-blog28-image.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually it is visible in those links- it is just not that obvious.
http://drexfiles.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/k7_uneasytruce_r08.jpg
http://ds9.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/5x06/trialstribbleations176.jpg
http://ds9.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/5x06/trialstribbleations175.jpg

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

The K7 is on the central core cone with windows throughout.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> Actually it is visible in those links- it is just not that obvious.


*sigh*
when bond writes "*main structure*" and "than what the *illustration seems to show*" he's not referring to the K7 on the cone which the aforementioned illustration and the links obviously show but the saucer where there's clearly only "federation blah, blah, blah" on the links but not on the illustration


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> they like to speak in quarters. What the "quarters" mean is anybody's guess.


Um, you know, quarters of the YEAR.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

ya, I know that. I'm saying the release dates are a little un-specific. Probably due to one of the reasons listed before. 

BUT, the mk.II Viper should have already hit the shelves by now given Moebius' assertion that it was to be released Jan '10 and here it's the end of Feb.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually with the ribs on the main structure it probably doesn't make sense to try and duplicate the UFP markings--I wonder if that was ever on the original miniature anyway since none of edge-on camera angles could have shown that.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I also wonder if you could replace any of the disc modules with hulls from the Pegasus UFO kits...


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

jbond said:


> --I wonder if that was ever on the original miniature anyway since none of edge-on camera angles could have shown that.


it's definitely debatable but i say yea
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4218/k7markings.jpg


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep, looks like something's there...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody know what happened to the original filming model?

.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I assume you've all seen, or remember "The IDIC Page". They had some great shots of Greg Jein's station model, made for the DS-9 series. In know the IDIC site is gone now, but the WayBack Machine, still has it in the archive.

http://web.archive.org/web/20050327052027/members.aol.com/WMccullars/K7.html

http://web.archive.org/web/20050330015745/members.aol.com/WMccullars/K7page2.html

Also, dig around on the Drex Files. Doug Drexler has some wonderful images.

http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2008/12/14/the-good-old-days/

http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2009/02/27/welcome-to-k-7-now-go-home/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the cool links! :thumbsup: Yes indeed...I hope some research went into the D-7 kit if not better fit etc. A better Enterprise would be great too.

I never had this kit so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The worst part of the kit was the linkage between the three pylons--it'll be a miracle if they fix that but it really makes the kit structurally weak.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - well I'm almost finished my Vulcan Shuttle!  Just got the Enterprise 1000. So I'm going to work on that one and also my K-7. Now do I put K-7 on the main cone like it is in the picture? Just wondering!:freak: I also wonder how different will the new Round 2 be from my original?

Chinxy:dude:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking at R2s web site page for the K-7 the only 'upgrade' to this kit is an all new decal sheet.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

lunadude - can you email at [email protected] with your spear parts? Still need to get the third clear cone. Thanks!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

jbond said:


> The worst part of the kit was the linkage between the three pylons--it'll be a miracle if they fix that but it really makes the kit structurally weak.


Yes, IIRC, there's very little gluing surface between the ends of the three tubes and the holes they fit into in the central module. I'm sure those joints would be fairly easy to reinforce with a scratchbuilt internal armature of some kind.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

could someone use that expandable foam in the areas of which you speak?

Dowels or rods would probably be better in this case, huh?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The improved Decal sheet is the more important part! COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well Fluke, that make me wonder then. After I build my K-7 and when the decals come out. I wonder if I can get just the decals for my very old kit?:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm sure that there will soon be third-party versions out for just that purpose.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yah - that's my guess - like the third party that I bought my Klingon decals from. Jt or JP Graphics. And they were nice! When I get home I'll look on there website. I have it bookmarked on my laptop. SWEET!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

are we there yet?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Howz she coming?


----------

